# down time



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

was it me or was there downtime this morning


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

mrwright said:


> Yes


 thought it was my computer


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Wheyman said:


> thought it was my computer


 It was your Mum.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I can also confirm it was @Wheyman's mum


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Wheyman said:


> was it me or was there downtime this morning


 Down, my fault - sorry :whistling: .


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lorian said:


> Down, my fault - sorry [IMG alt=":whistling:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.2/bmi/s3.amazonaws.com/ukmuscle.ips/emoticons/default_whistling.gif&key=0cbdfd4aa974fa0b5302785333d0a8fa0631b2ba07a5a67566798f447f286960[/IMG].


 Don't blame yourself for something @Wheyman's mum did. It's not fair on you.


----------

